# Food Safety News Tue 2/25/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 25, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 2/25/2020 4:02 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* U.S. market is again open to raw intact beef from Brazil*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 25, 2020 12:05 am Raw intact beef from Brazil is again eligible for export to the United States beginning with cattle slaughtered on or after Feb. 21, 2020. U.S. Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue had suspended all imports of fresh beef from Brazil because of “recurring concerns about the safety of the products intended for the American market.” That...  Continue Reading


* FSANZ calls for comments on rule changes in food service sector*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 25, 2020 12:04 am Australian authorities have opened a comment period on a review of food safety management tools for the foodservice and retail sector. Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ) has released a discussion paper, which is the first stage in a review of food safety management standards in Chapters 3 and 4 of the Food Standards Code....  Continue Reading


* New movie in works about Ma Anand Sheela and the largest bioterrorism attack in U.S. history*
By Jonan Pilet on Feb 25, 2020 12:03 am Ma Anand Sheela, one of the people behind the largest bioterrorism attack in U.S. history, is in the spotlight again. Amazon Studios has set up a film adaption of the story, titled “Sheela,” per Mike Fleming Jr. with Deadline. Priyanka Chopra Jonas, the actress, singer, producer and winner of the 50th Miss World pageant will...  Continue Reading


* Researchers boost knowledge of temperature impact on Yersinia*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2020 12:01 am Researchers have analyzed what happens when a species of Yersinia switches into attack mode. Yersinia pseudotuberculosis is transmitted via contaminated food. When it arrives in the intestine of the warm-blooded host, it secretes the cytotoxic necrotizing factor (CnfY) toxin, which triggers acute inflammatory reactions and increases the effect of other pathogenic substances. Researchers at Ruhr-Universität...  Continue Reading


----------

